# Chip, the Akita/german shepherd mix



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

Chip was found on the streets. He was a skinny as a pencil and had a large wound on the side of his neck. Luckily we found him just in time!
He's a great dog but still needs a lot of training. Hopefully we can find a nice new home for him soon.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Aw, I love big shepherdy dogs. He looks beautiful! Best of luck getting him adopted!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

He's gorgeous, and very large! I wish you the best of luck in finding him a wonderful home.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

He's a handsome one! Just gorgeous.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

He's just beautiful. It's so sad that these dogs get abandoned like that.


----------

